
U.S. may prevent Chinese nationals from attending security conferences - a159482a
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/may/24/us-visas-chinese-hackers-conferences
======
a159482a
"Organisers of Black Hat and Def Con see ban as bad idea..."

